# How to Create an Excellent Hybrid.



## MichaelP. (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a video tutorial I made on how to create an amazing hybrid. It's a combination of YJ 3x3 cubies and a ghost hands core. I've now made 4 and they all are amazing. I've let other cubers try them as well and they agree. 
The first video is of the things you'll need, the second is the actually creation. 

[youtubehd]ANGPhFglubY[/Youtubehd]

[youtubehd]bf2AtnsElGg[/Youtubehd]

Please tell me what you think!

*Summary*
Materials:
Ghost Hand, YJ 3x3. (http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Full_Sealing_Gen_2nd_White-26822)
Method:
Dissasemble, and take off the centre caps of both cubes. Switch centre caps. You cannot do this because the centre caps are different sizes. Get either blu tack/sticky tack, or maybe some cardboard, to fill in the gaps. Note, this is unnecessary, if you do this hybrid before stickering cubes, *and* if both cubes are the same colour plastic. It is unnecessary anyway, if you do not mind having different centre plastic and/or sticker colours.
Reassemble Ghost hand with type f cubies. You now have your cube.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

I love it (new hybrids are always beast), but all of this could've been shortened down to one video.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 10, 2010)

It could have, but I felt like going all out on these videos. More info can never really hurt.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

Courtesy of Shellie.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 10, 2010)

Shelley tried it and liked it a lot...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not a reflecton on the cubeb. I just like the comic


----------



## Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> That's not a reflecton on the cubeb. I just like the comic


Hahaha awesome, who did it?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2010)

Fox said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a reflecton on the cubeb. I just like the comic
> ...



At the bottom of his post it says that Shelley made it.


----------



## Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


Oh, sorry, I dind't see it


----------



## panyan (Jan 10, 2010)

1) how is the F1 core with GH cubies? good hybrid?

2)is sticky tack the same as blu tak? i dont think we have sticky tack in the uk.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 10, 2010)

panyan said:


> 1) how is the F1 core with GH cubies? good hybrid?
> 
> 2)is sticky tack the same as blu tak? i dont think we have sticky tack in the uk.




If its sticky and moldable then yes.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is amazing. I subscribed for this.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Jan 10, 2010)

DOes it deteriorate like a reguar type f?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 10, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> This is amazing. I subscribed for this.



Thanks! I'm glad it worked. 



Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> DOes it deteriorate like a reguar type f?



The one I have has only gotten better, but pops have become slightly more frequent, but it only pops when I'm being reckless with my solve.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 10, 2010)

As it's mainly the cubies that deteriorate, I'm guessing that this will still deteriorate, as it incorporates Type F's cubies. Just a guess there.


----------



## Gamermatt (Jan 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Courtesy of Shellie.



ROFL!!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 10, 2010)

The next time I order 3x3x3s I'll be getting the ones to make this hybrid. 

IamSerious


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> The next time I order 3x3x3s I'll be getting the ones to make this hybrid.
> 
> IamSerious



I put links to where you can buy them in the video description.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 11, 2010)

MICHAEL! I say again, don't give away the secret!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 11, 2010)

I am jealous... but very interesting... and the comic made me laugh so hard " void cube centers"


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> MICHAEL! I say again, don't give away the secret!



It's not a secret, it's a discovery.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

For people who don't want to watch a 10 minute video,

Materials:
Ghost Hand, Type F (old).

Method:
Dissasemble, and take off the centre caps of both cubes. Switch centre caps. You cannot do this because the centre caps are different sizes. Get either blu tack/sticky tack, or maybe some cardboard, to fill in the gaps. Note, this is unnecessary, if you do this hybrid before stickering cubes, and if both cubes are the same colour plastic. It is unnecessary anyway, if you do not mind having different centre plastic and/or sticker colours.
Reassemble Ghost hand with type f cubies. You now have your cube. Reassemble the type f core with the ghost hand cubies. This is just a backup cube which may be no good.

Nice, I will certainly try this if I get a ghost hand, as my main speedcube is my old type f. (bought of someone, with any 2 opposite colours switched, grr....)
I love the type f, except it doesn't cut corners well, so this looks like a good hybrid. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> For people who don't want to watch a 10 minute video,
> 
> Materials:
> Ghost Hand, Type F (old).
> ...



Would you be okay if I posted that description in the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > For people who don't want to watch a 10 minute video,
> ...


That's fine. It was just a quick little description. I could've made it a bit more detailed, or more easily followed, but yeah you can. And you can edit bits you don't like about it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok thanks, I put it in.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> More info can never really hurt.


Well it cost you at least one viewer (not going to watch 18 minutes what could probably be done in three).


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > More info can never really hurt.
> ...



I don't mind loosing views so much as long as people get the info. And now you can, because theirs a summary right below the videos.


----------



## panyan (Jan 11, 2010)

again, how is the "other"cube, the one with the F core and GH cubies? 

just out of interest...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

Is like a crappy ghost hands, slower and with less corner cutting. Also the gh caps are too big.


----------



## brykai123 (Jan 12, 2010)

Are there any other places to get the FI for cheap?

Otherwise....
How do you think a Type FII and Ghost Hand hybrid would turn out?


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm really sorry everybody, but I just figured out why my hybrid clones weren't working. It's a YJ 3x3 for cubies, not a Type F. I confused them, because I hybrided one and sold the other near the same time and they look similar. I'm very sorry about this mistake, and any problems it might have caused you.

-Michael.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 7, 2010)

lolfail. No wonder it doesn't deteriorate. I was like "Hang on, I didn't post in this thread! Why am I saying this has type F cubies? It says in the first post they're YJ."

So...yeah. I might buy these cubes and check it out. I still have way too many 3x3x3s to buy.

Off-topic: Does anyone know where you can get a type B? Only for collection purposes.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

Gamermatt said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > (insert Shelley's comic here)
> ...


 
Fixed and LULZ.


----------

